# January litters



## TinysMom (Jan 10, 2008)

A place for folks to talk about their January litters.....and of course....share pictures.

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 10, 2008)

I am expecting 5 litters, for sure 3...

Keeping fingers crossed we have baby Cali's for our April show!


Zin


----------



## Rabbidashery (Jan 11, 2008)

I am *hopefully* (yeah, right!) expecting 3 litters of sable points (or carriers), 1 litter of reds, 1 litter of VC's, (vienna carriers), 1 litter of black & broken black, and 1 litter of blue/black/brokens. All of which are Mini Rex, and 1 litter of English Angoras. 

I'm already getting started on breedings for February, as my does don't usually take during the winter, so I always over breed and then basically, out of 7-8 breedings I'll be lucky if I get 2-3 litters. My 2 breeding cycles I bred 5 does and none of them took, so it's like out of 10 litters I got a big fat zero. LOL! So right now I've got 8 expecting does for Jan. and 2 more for Feb. so far. And this wknd I'll be doing a rebreeding of those so that I have a back up due date in case they didn't take the first time. And this wknd I'll also be breeding for Dwarf Hotots.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 6 does due on January 25th. Otter, broken blacks, sable points,

tort and castor. They have been palpated and I believe they all took.

Roger


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 3 litters of French Lops due the 19th and 20th. 

Street Sense is a broken steel bred to a chin
Darko is a black bred to a broken chestnut and
Elvira is a broken chestnut out of the above broken ches bred to the same chin

Sen and Elvira will be first time moms. Darko was a pretty good first time mom her last litter, she had 8 but 4 dropped like flies the first few days. I was left with 4 steels and 2 of them died a day within each other at complete random when they were 3 months old. I sold one steel doe and I ended up keeping theo ther and she is sooooo sexy. So I can't wait for this litter.

The End.


----------



## SkyScraper (Jan 13, 2008)

I have one litter of Mini Rex due. Hoping all goes well for the first time mom Kiwi.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

I am SO waiting on all these little mini-rex babies! I can't wait!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

2 here...I have 2 torts in one nestbox that are a lil over 2 weeks old and 2 sable points in the other nestbox, about a week and a half. 

The girls aren't much in the mood right now..even w/ all the extra lighting. 

One of the sable point babies is gonna be massive I think tho..just like his dad! :bunnydance:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2008)

My wooly doe was due yesterday and ended up having a stuck kit. Luckily she is fine and there was only one in her. Took me 30 minutes to remove it from her. I think she was tired of pushing. Poor baby was breached. Right now she is sitting in the nestbox looking for her baby. I feel bad just removing the box so I will let her have it for a day. I guess I will have to try again after she rests for a month. This was her first litter.

Sharon


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww, poor thing...its so heartbreaking when they are obviously so sad and don't quite understand. I'm glad mom is ok after all that!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 18, 2008)

Poor mom and baby! what are you naming the baby?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2008)

The baby was still-born as stuck kits usually die before they are fully kindled. I just called it "poor little baby". I was more concerned about my doe as I wanted to make sure she didn't hemorrage as I was pulling it out. When I found her the baby was already dead. 

She is doing great and after she has some relaxation, I will breed her back again. 

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm hoping for my Frenchie litter tomorrow. 

I usually bring my bunnies inside during cold weather to kindle, so if they don't make it to the nest box it's nto that big of a deal. My rabbitry ish eated but not warm enough for a naked baby. 

thing is I only have 2 cages in my living room available for the moms to be, and I have 3 lops due. the temperature is supposed to drop extremely low within the next few days, into teh single digits. So I worry about putting the babies back outside before htey hae neough of a coat to keep them warm enough in the nest. 

I have one dur on teh 19th and 2 onthe 20th. I'm hoping everyone will be on schedule and maybe if I have some smaller litters, after a few days I can even tehm out into 2 litters but I don't wan tto traumatize anyone. We'll see how it goes I suppose. 

-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy mother of......

My French Lop Elvira....story..

Last Christmas I sold 3 Frenchies to a guy in Pitt. He loved them dearly and took great care of them and we kept in touch and he told me he had to take a second job and felt bad he didn't have tiem for these 3 frenchies anymoreso I said I'd take them back since I could always use another doe.

He had kept them all inteh same cage and it would have been fine for one Frenchie....but not 3. So I think it really stunted the growth of the female but that's the only guess I would have to explain her small size. She should have been fully ma ture by the time I got her back.

She basically looked like a severely overweight mini lop, I weighed her at a little over 9 pounds I think is what it was. 

I trie dforever to put weight on her and she ate like crazy but wasn't getting much bigger, so I bred her to a smaller buck.


My god-daughter's 1st birthday was today so I brought Elvira inside and went to the party for 4 hours and came home. I come into my living room and right off I coudl see 2 dark colored babies in the furball. I opened the cage door and pulled out the nest and pulled off some fur and about swallowed my stomach.

13 freakin babies. 

THIRTEEN!? 

And she's a first time mom. Had them all inteh box. Covered them all up, cleaned everyone ,and they all look fed. And she was resting inthe corner when I came in. She apparently didn't have any troubles. I'm proud of her!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 19, 2008)

*13 ?!?!?!?!?!?! Sweet Mother of .... nevermind... Well, she should be nominated for mother of the year! Good for her. And good for you. It'll be something if she can raise them all. You have anyone to foster too, just in case?*

* :stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork:*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2008)

I had another mother give birth earlier today but she lost her whole litter. I wouldn't trust her to take care of another's babies, but I may try to find a way to bring her inside just for her milk production, that alone is goign to be rough on Elvira. But she did good as of today, I put her down on a towel with some munchies and I took out the 7 brokens and let them nurse, then I put them back and let the 6 solids nurse. 

ta-da. 

PS - while she was nursing she also started pulling out ev en more fur for them. She just hasn't stopped yet. Geez Ellie take a break already!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2008)

OH HOLY BUCKETS!!! THATSALOTTA BABIES!!

GOOD GIRL, ELVIRA!!!!

Wow...I can't even begin to imagine...you're gonna have to show me pictures...hehe!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2008)

I know! i so wanted to take pictures ofthe litter and just make everyone count but I lent my camera to my friend MElissa so she can take pictures of my prego mare's boyfriend over the weekend for you picture fanatics!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 20, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *13 ?!?!?!?!?!?! Sweet Mother of .... nevermind... Well, she should be nominated for mother of the year! Good for her. And good for you. It'll be something if she can raise them all. You have anyone to foster too, just in case?*
> 
> * :stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork:*



That's great - my largest litter has been 9 (with Sundae) - and I've had a couple of litters of 8 and 7.

When I had issues with my feed in December of '05 and had done a number of breedings ~ Matilda kept 24 babies alive for 3 days while I waited for more does to give birth....the does that had babies were having stillborns also and their milk wasn't coming in - learned later on that other breeders had the same issue with the same brand of feed.

But that isn't the same as having 13 babies in a litter...wow. Awesome!

Peg


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 20, 2008)

On th guiness official website...

[align=center][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Largest Rabbit Litter*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Two New Zealand rabbits
have given birth to 24 kits,
the largest litter.
The first,
belonging to
J. Filek of Cape Breton,
Nova Scotia, Canada,
gave birth in 1978.
Cypriot Dimitri Andreov
Hadjiprodromouâs pet
had the same number
in May, 1999.[/font][/align]


----------



## FusedBrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Had 2 litters recently one on 13/1/2008 and another on 15/1/2008. I am quite lazy to post pictures because there is no direct uploading. They are Holland Lop kits. I have lost 1 peanut and 2 runts. Hope these will grow up healthy.

Here are some links to the pictures:

Litter 1

1) http://bp3.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HQ_9LNH1I/AAAAAAAAARU/IybIwbDee1o/s1600-h/DSC00560.JPG
2) http://bp1.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HRAdLNH2I/AAAAAAAAARc/vZ8H7kp0OWc/s1600-h/DSC00561.JPG
3) http://bp2.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HRAtLNH3I/AAAAAAAAARk/7hrGl2RMc2Q/s1600-h/DSC00562.JPG
4) http://bp3.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HRA9LNH4I/AAAAAAAAARs/DSRdIVjdsk0/s1600-h/DSC00563.JPG

Litter 2

1) http://bp2.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HNitLNHvI/AAAAAAAAAQk/OvUHcioVW2c/s1600-h/DSC00546.JPG
2) http://bp1.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HN9dLNHzI/AAAAAAAAARE/J7tds0A37TY/s1600-h/DSC00549.JPG
3) http://bp0.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HNjNLNHxI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/uaS552o4r4M/s1600-h/DSC00554.JPG
4) http://bp3.blogger.com/_YFOF3pNtMIs/R5HNs9LNHyI/AAAAAAAAAQ8/WhgdjIJtRgU/s1600-h/DSC00556.JPG


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 22, 2008)

aaawwww! you MUST post more pics! love wittle baby holland lops, too cute!

13!?!?!!??!?!!?!?!?!? that's a lot of babies! got any

pics



 yet:biggrin2:?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 22, 2008)

No, no pictures yet. Melissa still has my camera. 

But they're all still alive and fat!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 22, 2008)

*FusedBrain wrote: *


> Had 2 litters recently one on 13/1/2008 and another on 15/1/2008. I am quite lazy to post pictures because there is no direct uploading. They are Holland Lop kits. I have lost 1 peanut and 2 runts. Hope these will grow up healthy.


I love the second one from litter one, the brown and white broken! SO FREAKING CUTE!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Baby holland pics you say?!?!

not quite 2 weeks old...














2nd litter...about 3 weeks...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 22, 2008)

*CorkysMom wrote: *


> Baby holland pics you say?!?!


*explodes with glee*


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2008)

*CorkysMom wrote: *


>



Oh my goodness - I am most definitely jealous. ADORABLE babies...I know nothing about show quality, etc. in lops - but oh so adorable...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2008)

HOLY BUNNY BUTTS! THIRTEEN!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Oh my goodness - I am most definitely jealous. ADORABLE babies...I know nothing about show quality, etc. in lops - but oh so adorable...

Peg*

So far they have very nice curvature and size of head so far. Their width all over looks off to a nice start and they don't seem overly long for now...this is for the torts, Hollands are so hard cuz they mature so slow....I don't get too excited at this age as SO much can change with them. 

The sable points are hard to tell anything on yet, other than the fact that their body, especially the light one is very wide...so thats a good thing.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2008)

Thirteen babies is incredible. My biggest litter for mini-rex was 11. I couldn't believe

it when I kept pulling babies out of the nest box. The doe only weighs 4 lbs and

she did a good job with them and kept up her weight.

Had two litters born today. A red doe bred to a castor buck had 4 reds and 2 castors

and a first time doe had two out of the box. Luckily I was out doing chores and I 

caught her having them. I gave them to the red doe to raise. I hate only having 

two in a litter in the winter and the black doe was acting nervous so I though it was

for the best.

Two more does due tomorrow.

Roger


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2008)

*drooling* mini-rex babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm pathetic aren't I?

I know I'm going to be the little old lady with 30 bunnies in the house.......


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 25, 2008)

Our Black Flemish doe, Gwendolyn had 8 last night, (2 did not make it ). Mom and babies are doing fine so far this morning. (You guys are probably tired of seeing baby Flemish...). 

I'm very happy since this litter is out of Perseus, (a lovely young black buck that I sold to another breeder and was lucky enough to get back).


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on the baby flemish!

My broken blue otter doe had 9 this morning. Lot of color in the litter.

Blue otters, black otters, broken black otters, broken blue otters and what

looks to be a broken tort.

Roger


----------



## okiron (Jan 25, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Our Black Flemish doe, Gwendolyn had 8 last night, (2 did not make it ). Mom and babies are doing fine so far this morning. (You guys are probably tired of seeing baby Flemish...).
> 
> I'm very happy since this litter is out of Perseus, (a lovely young black buck that I sold to another breeder and was lucky enough to get back).


there's no such thing as getting tired of seeing baby flemmies!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Our Black Flemish doe, Gwendolyn had 8 last night, (2 did not make it ). Mom and babies are doing fine so far this morning. (You guys are probably tired of seeing baby Flemish...).
> 
> I'm very happy since this litter is out of Perseus, (a lovely young black buck that I sold to another breeder and was lucky enough to get back).


Are the babies all black? Some blue in the litter? Just curious.....and I could never get tired of seeing baby pictures..

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

No one has taken pictures this week! I want to see EVERY baby out there! Flemish, Mini-rex, heck I like baby frogs too if ya got em!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2008)

My babies are in my baby lionhead blog....only I took videos.

Oh wait...they were December babies...weren't they?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Yesssss but we need NEW PICTURES! 

We need weekly photos of babies..... if not daily!

It's required... I made that rule......


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 25, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> (You guys are probably tired of seeing baby Flemish...).




:crazinesscrazy lady


----------



## wordstoasong (Jan 26, 2008)

Aww congrats to all the mommies so far! I love seeing new borns!

This one time, I went to see Cotten Tail (female of my last group owned) and arrived to a cage with 5 extra babies looking at me. =]

But yes! Pictures!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 31, 2008)

CorkysMom, all i see are little red x's(they're very _nice_ little red x's, but, _still:?:grumpy:_!)

ok, last day of jan. any body have anything else to share(

)before we have togo on the feb? (especially people w/lops of any kind:biggrin2


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 31, 2008)

I posted my pics here under there own title "Newborn Cali Kits"

I guess I think I am an entitled special snowflake..

Now I am gonna go look for some baby frogs to take pics of.. just fer Bo..


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 31, 2008)

baby frogs?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

can someone 'splain please?


----------

